# Fake Cheats Anyone?



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 28, 2008)

So, do ya'll have any fake cheats? Post them here! 

HOW TO GET CELEBI IN FR/LG (I made this up for it is fake)

Step 1: Get the National dex from Professor Oak with the following team:
Charizard
Caterpie
Metapod
Butterfree
Weedle
Eevee
Step 2: Make sure that this was the team you used to defeat the Elite Four.
Step 3: Fly to Lavender town and nickname your Pokemon in this order so that in order it will say:
Silly
Rabbit!
Trix
Are
For
Kids!
Step 4: Go to Celio and talk to him. Push him on the floor and take his Rainbow Pass from him.
Step 5: Go over to the machine and you will now see the option, “Eat Yogurt.” Choose that option.
Step 6: The rabbit from the Trix commercials will come over and take it from you. Your Pokemon will then come out of their poke-balls and say, “Silly rabbit! Trix are for computers!”
Step 7: Your Pokemon will take the yogurt from the rabbit and throw the yogurt at the computer. The computer will then explode, thus catching the Pokemon center on fire. Your Pokemon will return into their poke-balls.
Step 8: Everyone in the Pokemon center will evacuate. Leave them and go to the boat. Go to five island.
Step 9: The boat will then crash on 953,672,451,743,734,686,796,796,484,077 island.
Step 10: There you will find wild Munchlax, Mightyena, and Buizel. Catch one of each.
Step 11: There will be a rock that looks like a piece of cake. Go over to it and the boat captain and your Pokemon will sing happy birthday to you and give you presents.
Step 12: Open the present from Charizard. It will either contain a potato or a fully cooked Eevee. If it is a potato, you will cook it and spontaneously combust and be forced to start over your game. If it is an Eevee, you will say “Darn! I wanted to evolve it!” then you will kick your Charizard and it will be knocked unconscious.
Step 13: Walk over to the Sailor and an option will pop up whether to eat him or not. Say yes and then you will see Weedle, Butterfree, Metapod, Caterpie, Buizel, Mightyena, and Munchlax eating food at a table with you with the sailor, Charizard, and Eevee tied up. Throw them onto a log and into the ocean. Bye bye Charizard!!
Step 14: Then you will tell Weedle and Caterpie to live on the Island with the natives. The natives then come and say that fried Weedle and Caterpie are their specialties. Say “Q” and they will start eating a tree, and Caterpie and Weedle will run off.
Step 15: Your other Pokemon will return and you will suddenly conjure a boat and leave the island.
Step 16: You then arrive back on One Island and you see the entire Island in ruins. Go to an old man and talk to him. He will then take you and all your Pokemon and throw you back to 953,672,451,743,734,686,796,796,484,077 island. You will then see the natives chasing after Caterpie and Weedle.
Step 17: Talk to one of the natives. He will throw you to 953,672,451,743,734,686,796,796,484,078 island.
Step 18: You will find paper, pencils, a box, and Simon Cowell. Release your Pokemon and you will vote someone off the island. Vote for Metapod. It will be unanimous and Metapod will be tied to a log and thrust into sea.
Step 19: Metapod will evolve into Mega Pod.
Step 20: Mega Pod will evolve into my Aunt Bob.
Step 21: Aunt Bob will evolve into Uncle Sally.
Step 22: Uncle Sally will evolve into Bob the Imaginary Gerbil.
Step 23: Cook Bob the Imaginary Gerbil.
Step 24: You and your Pokemon will have a satisfying feast and will go to sleep. When everyone is sleeping, bury the dirt you are sleeping on, and then eat it.
Step 25: Butterfree will awaken and use Bite. You will say “What in the name of all that is shredded cheese?”
Step 26: Butterfree will answer by saying “You look like your aunt Bob.”
Step 27: Kick Butterfree.
Step 28: Butterfree will use Psychic on you and you will be rendered hopeless to her merciless ways.
Step 29: A tree will spontaneously fall on Butterfree.
Step 31: She will say “I’ll be back.”
Step 32: The next morning you have no food.
Step 33: You cook a tree over a fire and will set the entire island ablaze.
Step 34: It will spread to every island except for islands 1,2,3,4,5,6,7.
Step 35: The cops will come to the island and question you. You will say that Munchlax did it and Munchlax will be stuffed inside a desk for all eternity.
Step 36: You will be sent to 7 Island to do community service.
Step 37: You will accidentally set the Battle Tower on fire and the cops will question you. Blame it on Mightyena. He will be sentenced to a life time of unclogging toilets.
Step 38: Now it is only Buizel and yourself.
Step 39: Buizel will hand you an egg and will say that he found it.
Step 40: The egg will hatch and be a…GIANT WEEDLE!!!
Step 41: The Weedle will destroy Sinnoh and Hoenn.
Step 42: The cops will question you and you will say that it is Buizel who did it. Buizel will be thrown into a potato and forced to belch his way out of it.
Step 43: You will ask “What the heck?”
Step 44: You then realize you have no Pokemon.
Step 45: Then you see the sailor, cooked Eevee, and Charizard float over on a log. You get an idea.
Step 46: Throw a Poke Ball at the sailor and you will capture him. He is level 63 and has Belch, Belch Louder, Belch Even Louder, and Salute. Also grab Charizard.
Step 47: Use Sailor to defeat the Weedle.
Step 48: Go to the ruins of Celadon City and there will be a hippie girl there who will trade you a cookie for a sailor. Trade with her.
Step 49: Force Charizard to eat the cookie.
Step 50: Charizard will evolve to Creepy Lizard with a Fiery Butt.
Step 51: Command your new Creepy Lizard with a Fiery Butt to destroy the Celadon Department store. He will do so.
Step 52: Laugh maniacally.
Step 53: Suddenly, Butterfree (The one that was squashed by the tree) will appear and steal your backpack and eat your yogurt.
Step 54: Have Creepy Lizard with a Fiery Butt eat Butterfree. He will do so.
Step 55: Suddenly a Celebi will appear and say “You are quite skilled young grasshopper. Canst there be some villainy thou hast not committed?”
Step 56: Throw a Poke Ball at it and Capture it.
Step 57: You will succeed on the first try.
Step 58: DO NOT command it to teleport you back in time.
Step 59: YOU FOOL!!!! You were so curious as to what would happen if you were to command it to teleport you back in time that you did and now you are back to right after you received the National Dex! NOW YOU HAVE TO DO THE CHEAT ALL OVER AGAIN SINCE YOU DON’T HAVE CELEBI!!!!!!!!! YOU FOOL!!!!
Step 60: Ayiyi. Just do it over again.


----------



## Mercury (Jun 28, 2008)

Nice fake cheat! I'll have a go now.

*How to Catch Mew on Ruby and Sapphire* (without Gameshark or other devices)

1. Defeat the Elite Four with a Lotad. Any level, but it must be Lotad.
2.Talk to Professor Birch.
3. He will give you some Mustard.
4. Go to the Game Corner in Mauville.
5. Use it on one of the slot machine.
6. It will give you a GreatUltraMaster ball. 
7. Walk into the Pokémon Centre, and use it Nurse Joy.
8. She is now inside it.
9. Go to Petalburgh Woods.
10. Go into the grass and fight a wild Pokémon with Nurse Joy.
11. After the battle, Mew will appear to protect Nurse Joy from you.
12. It will somehow release her from you.
13. Throw the GreatUltraMaster Ball back at Mew.
14. You will have captured it.
15. Talk to Prof. Birch.
16. He will ask for the mustard back.
17. He sees you don't have it, so he demands the Mew instead.
18. Give him the Mew.
19. Go to a Pokémon Centre anywhere.
20. Check your PC. Mew will be there!

And now you have Mew!
:sweatdrop:


----------



## kunikida. (Jun 29, 2008)

Hmm...Okay, I'll try!

_*How To Obtain Mewthree in Firered/Leafgreen*_

First, you must evolve Eevee that you obtained from Celadon City into Umbreon (Yep, 
trade to R/S and back  to FR/LG)

Capture Mewtwo with your Master Ball and train to LV.100

Mewtwo will then release itself and teleport you home.

It talks to you and says: "(insert name here), the world will be destroyed unless you defeat the leader of the Pokemon who will destroy it. His name is Mewthree."

Mew then says she will teleport you to his lair, but then you'll be on your own.

Defeat the Mewthree with your Umbreon ONLY! Mewthree is a Psychic/ Dark type at LV.99.

Once you defeat him, he will then say: "Human, your powers are great. I shall join you." Save then turn off your Gameboy. Turn on and check your PC. There he is! LV.99 Mewthree, with the attacks Psychic, Focus Punch, Frenzy Lash (which makes him go in a frenzy and makes it the strongest Psychic type attack yet with base power of 300), and Iron Tail. Special Ability (he has 2): Wonder Guard and Inner Focus.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Pretty short, but eh.


----------



## Zeph (Jun 29, 2008)

*Glitch - How to get Arceus in D/P without having to use a cheating device or an event*

1: When you have beaten the Elite Four and obtained the national dex, make sure you have a female Dugtrio with the nickname 'set#vPK1' in your party.
2: Get through the Elite Four without saving _at all_, and, making sure the Dugtrio is first in your party, allow Cynthia to begin battling you.
3: When she sends out her Spiritomb, _immediately_ switch the game off.
4: Reload the game and save immediately as soon as possible.
5: Catch any Pokémon and name it '#LBPK+vPK1'.
6: You will notice its name changes to '493' with a symbol that looks like an italic 'v' next to it.
7: Deposit it into the final place in the PC.
8: Now catch any other Pokémon and name it 'X*VBoxPKMN'. Save the game.
9: When you reload the game, X*VBoxPKMN will have been removed, but 493_v_ will have turned into an Arceus!

*How does this work?*

There are multiple variables in the game. When you name that Dugtrio set#vPK1, it sets variable 'PK1' to Dugtrio's # (Pokédex number), which is 51.

Another variable is LBPK (Literally, Last Battled Pokémon), which records the last Pokémon you battled. When you battle a Pokémon, this variable is saved, so even though you didn't save after battling Spiritomb, LBPK is still Spiritomb, therefore #LBPK is 442.

When you enter the text #LBPK+vPK1, it executes that calculation, adding 442 and 51 and saving them to a calculated variable (_v_).

The text command 'X*VBoxPM#' tells the game to execute (X) all (*) variables (V) contained in the text of your boxed Pokémon (Box) and change the Pokémon involved into the Pokémon with the corresponding Pokédex number (PM#).

If you're clever, you'll realise that this glitch can also be used to generate any Pokémon.

---

...Am I going a bit too far?


----------



## Vrai Espoir (Jun 29, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> *Glitch - How to get Arceus in D/P without having to use a cheating device or an event*
> 
> 1: When you have beaten the Elite Four and obtained the national dex, make sure you have a female Dugtrio with the nickname 'set#vPK1' in your party.
> 2: Get through the Elite Four without saving _at all_, and, making sure the Dugtrio is first in your party, allow Cynthia to begin battling you.
> ...


No...

It's so realistic that if someone was thick enough, they'd actually try it. :)


----------



## Scizor King (Jun 29, 2008)

*How to go to Johto in Diamond/Pearl*
1. Start a new game.
2. Pick Turtwig as your starter.
3. Catch a Shinx on Route 202.
4. Evolve both of them to their final form BEFORE you reach Oreburgh City.
5. Play through the game.
6. When you beat the E4, your team in the Hall of Fame has to be Torterra Lv. 100 and Luxray Lv. 100. NOTHING ELSE.
7. Go to the Battle Tower.
8. Win 343 matches in a row. Tower Tycoon Palmer will congratulate you and give you the Aqua Pass.
9. Go to Sandgem Town. The S.S. Aqua (The ship from GS) will be there.
10. Go on the ship. You have to find the man’s granddaughter, just like in GS. 
11. Once you complete this task, exit the ship. The game will reset itself.
12. The title screen will say “Pokemon DuskGold Version” if you were playing Diamond, and “Pokemon DawnSilver Version” if you were playing Pearl.
13. Your DP file is gone forever, and your game will be this way forever. It’s an exact remake, but the Gym Leaders and E4 have better Pokemon.


----------



## kidpixkid (Mar 26, 2009)

How to go to Legendary Island in Diamond/Pearl
Get a Stunky for Diamond or a Glameow for Pearl. Try going to a Pokemon Center. It will shut down because of the Stunky or Glameow. Shut down a Poke Mart by trying to buy an item. Then you will appear at the game corner. Try to play one of the games. It will explode into Master Balls. Pick them all up, then view your bag. It will show a question mark in place of a number for the Master Ball item. Play another. It will disappear and show you a portal. Step in! You will be on an island. Look in the grass. Legendary Pokemon will appear. The question mark meant that you have infinite Master Balls! Catch away!


----------



## Flareth (Mar 28, 2009)

Get Pikashoetwo in DPP:

1. Start a new game. Get a Piplup as your starter and name it "Sneaker." You can not evolve it.
2. When you can, catch an exactly level 3 Starly. Name it "Paradox"
3. Let Sneaker hold a potion.
4. The Potion will turn into a magic orange.
5. Go to Oreburgh Gym and throw the orange at your rival.
6. Your rival will turn into a level 43905 Ghost Missingno with Splash, Sky Attack, Sing, and bAcKrUb.
7. Missingno will use bAcKrUb on Paradox. Paradox will turn into a portal. Go through it.
8. You will be in a spaceship. Scream "I am a minifridge" into the microphone.
9. You will land on Planet Uuil, where you  will see Pikashoetwo.
10. Get into a battle and throw a Pokeball.
11. Congrats. -grin- If only this was true.


----------



## Mewtwo (Mar 28, 2009)

How to Get to Shiny Island

Step One: You MUST have a Piplup if you are a girl, Turtwig if you are a boy. Do NOT evolve your starter.
Step Two: Get through the game and beat the Elite Four with only your starter. Be sure not to use your Master Ball.
Step Three: Train your starter to be Lv. 99, and let evolve into its second stage sometime inbetween then.
Step Four: Save. After this, don't save until I tell you to or else the cheat won't work. Start chaining in Route 212.
Step Five: You should run into a Shiny Mew Lv. 6 in 66 chains.
Step Six: Catch it with a Master Ball, full health. If you attack it, the game will take you to Glitch City after the battle, and it will automatically save, no way to get out because you only have your starter. Faint it and your game file is deleted. Catch it with any other ball and it will knock you unconcious, take your starter, and erase your Hall of Fame.
Step Seven: Go to the grass place behind the mansion and catch the first Pokemon you find. Name it "Shinyz Rock". It should turn into a shiny.
Step Eight: Your Shiny Mew will come out of it's ball and fly upward. It will then see you can't fly, and use Psychic to take you with it.
Step Nine: You will be on an island with a bridge, with all 493 (excluding Mew) Pokemon in shiny form available. Your Shiny Mew will have also given you infinate Master Balls. If you walk across the bridge, your game will reset. After you catch three Pokemon, you may save, and the bridge is safe, but if you walk across it, you can't come back.
Step ten: Enjoy your shinies!

((I made this up on-the-spot.))


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 28, 2009)

How to get bonsly on Red & Blue.

1.Talk to Oak and tell him that his life was a mistake, and then tell him his life's aims to learn about all of the pokemon was wasted and he will never achieve his goals by sending little kiddies to do his work for him. When he starts to cry break the pokedex in front of him and get a digivice instead.

2.Use the Pokenav..I mean digivice to teleport to spear pillar.

3. Agumon shall come out of the digivice and do a dance, he then kneels over and dies.

4. As you scratch your head in confusement, Giratina will start eating at your brains.

5. Go to your bag and select bible.

6. Use the holy water to protect yourself.

7. Finish the game 10 times.

9. Notice the missing no. 8.

10. Do a barrel roll.

11. Jump off a cliff.

*12. Buy D/P instead its a BETTER GAME.*

13. Catch bonsly


----------



## Rai-CH (Mar 29, 2009)

*How to evolve Pokemon without a certain stone required (R/S/E)*
1. Catch any Pokemon that evolves with a stone (i.e. Pikachu, Eevee, Roselia)
2. Raise it to the level where it learns it's final move naturally (i.e. lv 50 for Pikachu, 57 for Roselia)
3. Fly over to Lillycove or Mossdeep, and surf to the treasure hunting guy's house.
4. Show him your Pokemon and he will say, "Your Pokemon is very strong, but I can make it stronger. Can I have it for a second?" say yes and he will take your Pokemon and the screen will go black (the 'healing' music would play, like when you heal at the Old Lady's Rest Stop)
5. The treasure hunting guy will give your Pokemon back and it would have evolved!


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 29, 2009)

Step one: Buy an action replay.

Step two: Um... Thats it.


----------



## Ryu Tyruka (Mar 29, 2009)

Catch Ryu Tyruka on Ranger 2:

1.) Catch an empoleon with your styler.
2.) Stamp on your styler so the empoleon can run away.
3.) Then do the same thing twice more.
4.) The empoleon will run back to you if you go into someones house.
5.) Break its arm.
6.) It'll get angry and break your styler with water.
7.) It explodes on collision with water and transforms into Ryu Tyruka (and every other pokemon ever known) 
8.) But your styler is broken so you can't catch them.
9.)They run away.
10.) You think of what a waste of your life that was.
11.) Do a barrel roll (thx D.A)


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 29, 2009)

How to get to the E4 without earning the gym badges.
1.) Talk to Gary.
2.)Tell him "that has a eevee fetish"
3.) Gary will flip into a wild spasm and die.
4.) Steal his awesome pokemon and bag.
5.) Steal his badges and fly with his pidgeot to the E4.


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Mar 29, 2009)

*Access the unused area "Distortion Sinnoh" in Platinum*

1.) This cheat involves screwing with Wifi, so make sure you have access to that.
2.) Begin the game and start with any starter. In the first battle against your rival, _make sure you lose._
3.) Play the game as normal, but never use a single Pokeball for anything. You can build your party out of Pokemon people give you, and your starter. The reason for this is that capturing a Pokemon locks the wild Pokemon set into that area, and we don't want that because this cheat will change the entirety of Sinnoh.
4.) As soon as Togepi hatches, keep it at level one until its friendship maxes, and then evolve it so it's a Togetic at level 2. Then, trade for a Shiny stone (Wifi or otherwise; just trade a fossil Pokemon or something) and evolve it so you have a level 3 Togekiss. 
5.) Deposit your entire party in the PC, and use only the Togekiss to go through the rest of the game, up until the confrontation at Spear Pillar. You can have other Pokemon, but only ever use them for HMs-- never battle.
6.) Sweep Team Galactic without taking any damage.
7.) Just as you're about to enter the Distortion world, save and soft reset. Within seconds of the game reloading, use Togekiss' Fly (you did teach it Fly, didn't you?) to fly to Jubilife. The game won't stop you.
8.) You will end up on top of the Global Terminal, unable to move. Don't worry. Just face to the left and press A, and you'll get to the screen that says "Log on to Nintendo Wi-fi?" Say yes.
9.) When you connect, you will enter a version of the Wifi plaza, but with nobody else there and black blocks for where the Pokemon would be.
10.) Waste time there (play games or something, it doesn't matter) until the game kicks you out.
11.) When you emerge, you'll be back at Spear Pillar (!?!). However, the entire area will be colored dark blue, like the portal.
12.) Enter the portal.
13.) Congratulations! The version of the Distortion World you'll be in will be different, but it should look familiar. That's because it's a beta remnant from an old version, where it spread to cover Sinnoh! You can explore the entire region again. It will be completely devoid of people, but interestingly all the items that you previously picked up will be back, so you can get them again. Oh, and as for wild Pokemon? When you enter grass, _Every single Pokemon you encounter_ will be a Giratina, at levels indigenous to the area. They seldom know attacks that can affect your Togekiss, and with their high catch rate they should be fairly easy. Catch your fill of them, then climb to the top of Mt. Coronet in Distortion Sinnoh and enter the portal there, and you should be back out at the normal Coronet. The game will proceed as normal.
14.) Wasn't that cool? Now you have, at a conservative estimate, fifty million Giratinas. Hax. If you ever want to enter Distortion Sinnoh again, beat the elite four and go to the lake where you found Giratina in D/P (I forget what it's called) and go to where you would encounter Giratina, again just using Togekiss. In its place will be a glitched-looking portal. Talk to it and it will say "Bishaan!" but instead of battling it, you'll be warped to Distortion Sinnoh again.

[Details might be wrong since I haven't actually reached there in the game yet. :K]


----------



## Mad MOAI (Mar 29, 2009)

*How to get Cobalt Kingler in Platinum*​
1. You MUST start with a Turtwig. Make sure it is male and name it Snapper.
2. Go through the game with this team, evolving each Pokemon as soon as possible:

(Snapper) Grotle [M]
(Thorn) Staravia [M]
(Rex) Luxio [M]
(Isaribi) Psyduck [F]
(Kibabat) Crobat [M]
(Garah) Floatzel [M]

3. After you beat Fantina and before you ever get to Veilstone, go back and catch a male Gible in Wayward Cave.
4. Name the Gible Biteness.
5. Take Thorn off your team to put Biteness into it.
6. Go to Eterna City and rename the Gible Fukamaru.
7. Train Fukamaru to level 29 *without letting it evolve.*
9. Go to Veilstone City.
10. Beat all four trainers in the Fighting Gym.
11. Lose to Maylene.
12. Go to the Route south of Solaceon.
13. Save. Do not save again until this cheat is over.
14. Fish with your Good Rod in any body of water.
15. When your character gets a bite, quickly press L and R at the same time. The [!] above your character's head should change to a [?].
16. When the [?] appears, press buttons in these order: X, Y, A, B, Select, Y, Start. It can take you a million years and the [?] still won't disappear. Even so, press these as fast as you can.
17. Your character should jump into the water and go beneath the surface.
18. You will be riding on the back of Isaribi, who is now a green Golduck.
19. There will be a large coral formation to your right. Swim beneath the formation and press L and R together like you did before you went underwater.
20. You will hear Kingler's cry, except more bubbly, 'cause you're underwater.
21. You will go into battle with a level 35 Cobalt Kingler that appears to have a ball capsule with lots of bubble seals on it.
22. Use any move on Cobalt Kingler, and it will have 1 HP left and become asleep.
23. Throw any Poke'Ball at Cobalt Kingler, and congratulations, you now have a one-of-a-kind Cobalt Kingler! It knows Stomp, Aqua Jet, Crunch and Guillotine.
24. This cheat can only be done once.

--

*Get Cryptica in Platinum*​

1. Start with a male or female Chimchar and name it Whatchamak.
2. Catch a level 2 female Bidoof and name it Allit.
3. Talk to your Mom and rest.
4. Right after you finish talking to Mom, press L and R at the same time. a [?] will appear above your player's head.
5. Touch the center of the Poke'Ball on the bottom screen.
6. Look in your Pokemon Party. Your Bidoof will have disappeared and Chimchar will have evolved into a Gible, but although it looks weak, it is actually extremely strong. This is the Pokemon you will use to find Cryptica.
7. Run to Sunyshore. The trainers won't stop you and you'll be able to jump over any obstacle and swim over water.
8. Once you get to Sunyshore, you'll meet a C Unown who calls itself C Urchin.
9. Help C Urchin get to the Resort Area.
10. You will see that the Resort Area has become a large field. There are large footprints all around.
11. C Urchin will freak out and join your party.
12. Make C Urchin use Fly and go to Veilstone.
13. Veilstone is in ruins and the Department Store has fallen over, blocking the short way out of Veilstone.
14. Enter the ruined Galactic HQ and go to the top floor. You will see a large overworld sprite of a Pokemon that looks rather sad.
15. Walk over to the Pokemon and press A.
16. The unknown Pokemon will say something that sounds like "He feed arnold," but the text will be "I Mork Mia!"
17. The unknown Pokemon will fall over.
18. Exit the HQ and enter the broken Department Store. There will be an item on the ground.
19. Take the item. It's called a Time Revival Herb.
20. Go back to the unknown Pokemon and press A again. It will be given the TRH.
21. The Pokemon will say "Thank you for the Time Herb, but I'm not sure I should use it."
22. You then go into battle with the Pokemon. It is called Cryptica and is level 20.
23. Whatchamacallit the Gible will be sent out, but immediately shoved out of the way by C Urchin.
24. C Urchin immediately uses Hidden Power. Cryptica will have exactly half her HP left.
25. Cryptica uses Roar of Time, leaving C Urchin with 1 HP left.
26. Cryptica then uses the Time Revival Herb.
27. A shadowy figure will appear and the game will say, "Cryptica fled from battle!"
28. You will return to the field. Cryptica will spread her black-feathered wings and fly away with the shadowy figure on her back.
29. Use C Urchin to fly to Twinleaf Town.
30. There will be a portal there. Enter the portal.
31. You will enter a forest clearing with a bright blue sky. This place looks a lot like the island on which you get Cresselia.
32. When you walk one step to the left, you will see Cryptica facing the shadowy figure. You can't hear what she's saying, but she sounds a bit distressed or maybe happy.
33. Approach Cryptica from behind and slap her.
34. Cryptica will apologize for ignoring her and join your team.
35. The shadowy figure is now looking at you with its golden eyes.
36. The shadowy figure fades away, and Cryptica starts crying.
37. You will have a Thick Club in your bag. Give it to Cryptica and she will be happy and fall asleep.
38. When she wakes up, she teleports you back to Veilstone in Sinnoh and fixes the region.
39. Yay! You now have Cryptica as a team member! She is Dragon/Steel/Fire/Bug/Flying/Ice-type, which is colored rainbow and known as "DFBFI-type." She knows Dragon Claw, Air Cutter, Metal Burst, Flamethrower, Ice Beam and X-Scissor. Also she is Paralysisproof, Confusionproof, Poisonproof and Sleepproof.
40. Have fun owning people with Cryptica!


----------



## Mewtwo (Mar 30, 2009)

Muhohoho, Cryptica.

*How to Get an Erindor in D/P/Pt*

1. Beat the game. Just beat it. Don't matter how.
2. When you go to Bebe's house to get your Eevee, make sure you have a Flying Pokemon with you. When she asks you if you want it, press L,R,X,Y,A simultaneously, and she will say, "Here, have this one. I never liked albinos." and give you a Shiny Eevee. Name it Erin. You will then proceed to scream and run out. Just before you leave, she will say, "Wait, it's shiny, not albino! I WANT IT BAAAACK!"
4. Run to the Pokemon Center. Bebe will have been chasing you. As soon as she appears on the screen, make your Flying Pokemon use Fly and fly to Twinleaf. Just as you're leaving, she will yell "Hey, no fair!" You will never be able to go near bebe's house again.
5. Run to Solaceon, taking care not to go near Bebe, who is patrolling Hearthome.
6. Go talk to the Old Man. He will say he found an egg, and they have no use for it. If you decline, they use it for an omelete, and the cheat won't work. Accept it, and hatch it. It should be a green Bagon. Name it "dor", no caps. Not shiny, the color of a Shiny Espeon.
7. Evolve your Bagon into Salamence and your Shiny Eevee into Shiny Espeon.
8. Make sure Erin and dor are the only ones in your team besides your starter, and proceed to put them in the Daycare.
9. When they make an egg, get it from the Old Man, who reluctantly hands it ober. It will be green.
10. Take Erin and dor out of the Daycare. Put your starter in the PC.
11. Hatch the egg; it should be a green Eevee. Make it the only Pokemon in your party and evolve it into Espeon.
12. Your Espeon, which isn't green, but shiny, will have Salamence wings! Congrats! You have an Erindor!


----------

